# (جامعة حلب) مشروع تصميم وتنفيذ صاروخ يعمل بالوقود الصلب



## ameeno (5 ديسمبر 2010)

المصدر : الموقع الرسمي لكلية الهندسة الميكانيكية - جامعة حلب


الكاتب : *engfa3*


زملائي نتشرف أن نقدم لكم المشروع الفريد من نوعه في سوريا والوطن العربي , كما وعدناكم سابقا _وعذراً على التأخير_ مشروع:

تصميم وتنفيذ صاروخ يعمل بالوقود الصلب​ 
و انطلاقاً من حبنا لوطننا وإيمانا منا بقدرتنا على تقديم شيء له نقدم هذا المشروع الذي أعد لنيل شهادة البكالوريوس في هندسة الطيران وذلك في ظاهرة لم يسبق أن حدثت في الوطن العربي من قبل .
اعتمدنا في تقديم هذا العمل على طريقة تسهل وصول الأفكار للقارئ و قد راعينا التفاصيل وقدمنا الكثير من الصور بغرض الإيضاح. 
ونلفت النظر إلى أن هذا المشروع لا يحمل في طياته أي نوايا عسكرية بل هو بغرض التحقق من مقدرتنا على صناعة صواريخ مستقرة ذات أداء عالي و بطرق تقنية حديثة , ولعله يكون الخطوة الأولى على طريق إطلاق صواريخ تغزو الفضاء في المستقبل القريب , فقط ثقة بالنفس وبإمكانات مهندسينا وتقديم الدعم اللازم وسيصبح الحلم حقيقة , فمن من الأجداد كان سيتصور وجود الكهرباء والهاتف والتلفاز والطائرات في وقتنا الحاضر ولنتذكر دائما أننا نعيش مستقبل الأمس وإننا اليوم حيث أوصلتنا أفكارنا وغدا سنكون حيث توصلنا أفكارنا.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت يابشمهندس نشوف موضع كامل ومنظم من اول التصميم بالمعادلات ورسومات الاوتوكاد والتصنيع فى الورش وبعد كده مرحلة التجربة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 ديسمبر 2010)

واهم حاجة فيديو التجربة العملية النهخائية اللى هيا حصاد الشغل الجبار


----------



## ameeno (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*تحميل كتيب المشروع كاملا*









إضغط هنا لتحميل كتيب مشروع التخرج​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يوفقكم وتقدروا تطوروه كمان وكمان هاشوف المشروع وهاقولك على رايى


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا من عشاق الصواريخ بجميع انواعها الصلب والسائل والمائى وفروعها ارضية وجوية وسح


----------



## ameeno (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي سامي إذا كنت من هواة الصواريخ فربما يعجبك هذا المشروع : 

* مشروع صناعة صاروخ. للجادين فقط !!! *

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152974.html


----------



## ameeno (15 ديسمبر 2010)

للرفع


----------



## أبو الحسن الديراني (17 ديسمبر 2010)

انا طالب في جامعة دمشق قسم التصميم الميكانيكي هل يمكنني المشاركة في هذا العمل
لاني اعشق هذا المجال

ارجو الرد سريعاً


----------



## أمير المنسي (27 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم الرجاء توصيل هذه المعلومات لغزة ولكم جزيل السكر


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (3 فبراير 2011)

فخر لكل عربى 
جزاكم الله كل خير تم التحميل


----------



## الباشا المغربي (16 فبراير 2011)

اريد ان اشارككم هذا المشروع ولكن اريد الاساسيات الازمه
ولكم جزيل الشكر
اخوكم محمد المغربي اليمن


----------



## الباشا المغربي (16 فبراير 2011)

اشكركم على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم إلى كل ما هو خير


----------



## ناين ون ون (24 مارس 2011)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.
أرجو إعادة الرفع ، ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،


----------



## samiabbass (26 مارس 2011)

النصر لغزة


----------



## samiabbass (26 مارس 2011)

واعدوا لهم ماستطعتم من قوة


----------



## samiabbass (26 مارس 2011)

منصورة يافلسطين بحماس وحزب الله وسورية رغم أنف عملاء أمريك واسرائيل


----------



## samiabbass (26 مارس 2011)

مأخذ بالقوة لايسترد الا بالقوة


----------



## samiabbass (26 مارس 2011)

ليتعلم العرب النقاش الهادئ والتروي قبل أن يتسرعوا فكل من مع أمريكا خائن


----------



## samiabbass (26 مارس 2011)

من استقبل هولاكو العصر الحديث بوش هو من أتباعه


----------



## sameer2 (8 يونيو 2011)

أرجو وضع رابط اخر لأن الرابط الحالي غير صالح...............بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## NOUR ELDIEN (25 أغسطس 2011)

أرجو من الاخوة المشرفين وضع رابط جديد لهذا الملف لان الرابط الحالي تالف


----------



## محمد 977 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مع الرجاء الحار و العاجل وضع رابط آخر للموضوع


----------



## ameeno (9 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد 977 قال:


> مع الرجاء الحار و العاجل وضع رابط آخر للموضوع



مشروع تصميم و تنفيذ صاروخ يعمل بالوقود الصلب.pdf

تحياتي


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

رابط مشروع حلب الاول لايعمل و يوجد اخر يعمل


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

الاخر يعمل


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

و لكن هل تم تجربة ذلك فلم أقرأ كامل المشروع بعد


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

مع ان المقدمة لا باس بها و لكن فصل المراجع كان بسيط جداً من ناحية عدد الكتب و اما المواقع فلا يعتمد عليها بهذا الشكل بل الكتب اهم لمصداقيتها


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير لكن نتمنى اعادة رفع الملف الاول الخاص بتصميم الصاروخ 
مع مراجع اضافية و اكبر قدر ممكن من التفاصيل


----------



## tmooh (31 مايو 2013)

أخي أريد البرامج المستخدمة في تصميم الصواريخ
مع شرح لها وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

للرفععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*بارك الله بكم - ابداع*

نرجو الافادة ان كان هناك برنامج يمكن الاستفادة منه


----------

